# rzr highlifter



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Just picked up a 2016 rzr highlifter Saturday and need to add some sounds, I am thinking about going with a wetsounds stealth 10 bar but before I drop the coin I figured I would see what yall recommend for music.
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Smile man! That's a good lookin' buggy.


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*smile*



pg542 said:


> Smile man! That's a good lookin' buggy.


I was smiling till I banged my knee upaginst the trailer.... same knee that is in bandage because I just had knee surgery and stitches haven't come out yet...OUCH!!!!

Thanks for compliments on the buggy .. can't wait to get it outfitted


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

I've heard/seen mixed reviews on the wetsounds. They're loud, but I haven't seen all of them be "waterproof"... I'd go with tower speakers, small amp and a bluetooth controller. At least you then have control over what you do and can always play with different components.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Looks good Gonzo, congrats


----------

